# Not good at explaining/describing things?



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I hate having to explain/describe things to someone, when they don't know what you are talking about. 
I get all tongue tied or talk really fast because I am trying to get it out or say "I don't know, you know what I mean." lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i usually blank out a lot when having to explain something


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

I hate being put on the spot. I usually start getting really frustrated and throw out random hand gestures left and right to try and overcompensate for my sub-par vocabulary.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I explain things with analogies.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, I'm a little better at explaining something than I am at telling a story (something I'm a disaster with).

I still get flustered if I have to talk more than a few sentences at a time though.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> I hate having to explain/describe things to someone, when they don't know what you are talking about.
> I get all tongue tied or talk really fast because I am trying to get it out or say "I don't know, you know what I mean." lol


Yeah same here I hate when someone asks me to clarify or repeat what I said and lose my memory in a nanosecond! Blanking out sucks


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> I hate having to explain/describe things to someone, when they don't know what you are talking about.
> I get all tongue tied or talk really fast because I am trying to get it out or say "I don't know, you know what I mean." lol


exactly how i am


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm ok at explaining things if its only to 1 person, however im absolutely HORRIBLE at explaining things to groups of people.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

yea, i suck at describing things. Mainly because I always think it has to be perfect, but I cant think of the perfect way to describe something so i get flustered and say things like 'i dunno'


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm terrible at explaining/describing things, telling stories, etc. Especially when I'm on the spot.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm terrible to explain things, like things at school. I'm also very bad as describing and explaining why i like things, feelings and stuff like that :|


----------

